# 1st scan tomorrow, scared!!



## suffolksarah

Hi ladies.
Well its my first scan tomorrow at 4.15pm. I am so scared of hearing 'sorry love, there is no heartbeat' . 
I think i am so scared as i have no symptoms, just like last time. i keep telling myself my mum had no symptoms with me or my brother, and we are here. But i am so scared and nervous!!!!!
I know 8 people who are preg at the moment 3 of which are due in the same month as me, it will be so hard if things go wrong.

Anyway if you could please pray, wish, hope, fingers crossed etc for a great scan and a healthy lil baby tomorrow i would be extreamly gratefull.

Thanks xxx


----------



## selina3127

good luck sure things will be fine  xxx


----------



## Nat0619

Sarah

I completely understand your fears hun :hugs: I am newly pregnant again after a mmc in April and waiting to see if doc can get me an early scan this time. I know I will be terrified whenever I have a scan.

Just remember hun that the vast majority of ladies have a healthy pregnancy the next time :thumbup: I really hope all is ok for you, do keep us posted x


----------



## Jodiash

Sending you some Suffolk luck - I am from Suffolk too! I hope it all goes well hun xx


----------



## bluesky

Good luck for tomo :hugs:


----------



## gingercat

Best of luck for tomorrow and hugs x


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck for today xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Good luck for today :hugs:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Thanks everyone for your best wishes.

I am so emotional today, i cant stop crying, i so want everything to be okay, i cant help being so so scared!
I will update you this evening! xxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

thinking of you - hope all goes well. xx


----------



## ttclou25

Sarah hope everything went well for you today hun xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Me too xxxx keep checking for an update xx


----------



## addy1

Good luck Sarah! Sending you loads of positive vibes!! Everything will be great!

(I'll need your support for my scan tomorrow!! LOL)


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.

Well had my scan, everything was perfect! Baby measuring 4.9cm, been bumped up 3 days aswell!

Heres a pic for you

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/SARAHOSBORN_5-1.jpg

Thanks to everyone for your replies and best wishes, i really appreciate it xxxx


----------



## Nat0619

Awww Sarah, fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance: And what a beautiful scan pic - you have a gorgeous little baby there :hugs: You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## suffolksarah

addy1 said:


> Good luck Sarah! Sending you loads of positive vibes!! Everything will be great!
> 
> (I'll need your support for my scan tomorrow!! LOL)

Addy, i really hope your scan goes well tomorrow, its sooooo stressful, but i am sure all will be fine! I will be sending good vibes to you tomorrow. let us know how it all goes! xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Nat0619 said:


> Awww Sarah, fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance: And what a beautiful scan pic - you have a gorgeous little baby there :hugs: You must be on :cloud9:

Thank you! 
I am so so so happy, totally on :cloud9:, was convinced it would be a blighted ovum (sp?) I had 3 days of feeling sick and sore boobs for a few weeks then it all stopped. so was sure things were wrong as this is what happened last time. I guess i am just lucky avoiding the ms!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Such fantastic news, delighted for you xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

:yipee:

XxX


----------



## bluesky

Great news!


----------



## Fresia

Congratulations! Love the scan picture :happydance:


----------



## kitty26

Hi SuffolkSarah,

How did you get on yesterday?

K x


----------



## kitty26

Oops, sorry for some reason I didn't see yesterdays replies! Congrats x


----------



## Ashleyclad

This is fantastic news, it certainly gives me hope! I have had 2 MC's in the last 6 months and am now 6+1 weeks pregnant, I'm waiting for an early scan and I'm hoping it will be fab news like yours...congrats! Xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Ashleyclad said:


> This is fantastic news, it certainly gives me hope! I have had 2 MC's in the last 6 months and am now 6+1 weeks pregnant, I'm waiting for an early scan and I'm hoping it will be fab news like yours...congrats! Xx

I am sure it will be third time lucky, sending you lots of sticky :dust: and positive vibes! xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Addy, How did your scan go? xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

congratulations, that's brilliant :D


----------



## Mrs_X

awww congrats! it looks like baby is sucking thumb :)


----------



## rock_chick

brilliant news about your scan!  very clear pic too  xxxxx


----------

